#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Site LinuxChix

## natascha

Olá pessoal! Descobri há um tempo atrás o site br.linuxchix.org, achando que era um site voltando para mulheres que trabalham com Linux. Acontece que nunca vi nada interessante ali e já faz um bom tempo que não há atualização. Cheguei até a me cadastrar, mas não vi nada, parecia que não tinha ninguem mexendo naquele site...

Vcs sabem exatamente do que se trata o LinuxChix? :?

----------


## helensurf

Oi Natascha...

Realmente eu também havia me cadastrado lá, mas tem um tempo que ando reparando que não vem ocorrendo nenhum atualização...

Acho que o intuito do site é esse mesmo, mulheres que trabalham com linux... uma comunidade só para nós mulheres... Mas talvez por falta de tempo ou ajuda não estão conseguindo manter sempre atualizado...

----------


## irado

bem.. 

"o intuito do site é esse mesmo, mulheres que trabalham com linux... "

MAS.. não é voltado APENAS para mulheres mas também para os meninos que apoiem a inserção de mulheres no "linux realm". Pretendia ser uma subsidiária do site original - com os mesmos propósitos, http://www.linuxchix.org/ e que tem um bocado de tempo de fundação.

Mantinha uma lista que até foi razoávelmente agitada e interessante, mas devido à "intransigência politica" da mantenedora principal e co-fundadora, a maioria das mantenedoras e alguns participantes (eu, inclusive) deixaram de colaborar. Com isso, a mantenedora atual isolou-se, mais e mais participantes saíram e.. bem, ficouu no que está: práticamente sem movimento e quase sem participantes.

Se forem procurar no site http://listas.cipsga.org.br/cgi-bin/mailman/listinfo vão constatar que não existem mais os arquivos da lista, uma vez que a mantenedora conseguiu, INCLUSIVE brigar com o mantenedor da cipsga - missão quase impossível, dada a característica do mesmo, super-conciliador e interessado na comunidade.

Com isso, vcs não saberão dos motivos da briga e da "expulsão" quase-voluntária dos participantes.

Bem.. se estiverem interessadas em cooperar, podem procurar a Toskinha, no canal #slackware-br. Basta lembrar que vcs deverão ser feministas de carteirinha, e terem já linchado algum menino, algum dia (risos), de preferência em público.

divirtam-se. Mas não esperem muito dela.

 :Evil:

----------


## natascha

que pena......

outra coisa que reparei é que a parte do underlinux girls fica meio escondida na página do fórum, fica lá em baixo.....será que não é por isso que essa parte não é muito usada...?

----------


## helensurf

Oi Natascha eu acho que não... talvez não haja tanta procura ou mesmo eu por exemplo gostaria muito de me empenhar na parte do Under para Girls, mas o meu tempo não deixa...

Mas tem uso sim, já foram feitas várias coisas lá... acho que precisamos é de tempo...apenas isso! :wink:

Um exemplo de usuárias é a Bios e Sukkubus... tão sempre na área!

----------


## Bios

Oi Meninas :-D

Sobre as LinuxChix não quero opinar mto pois não acho certo ficar falando mal ... mto menos falar que não se deve esperar muito delas.... Acho que tem lugar pra todo mundo nesta área e até mesmo chega a faltar mulheres contribuindo para o mundo linux.

Sem levantar bandeiras, mas acho que ao invés de nos isolarmos devemos nos intregrar com os meninos, ninguém trabalha a vida toda em ambiente so de mulher ....então pq esse preconceito?? 

Agora sobre o UnderGirls .... realmente está parado ... devido a diversas coisas .... mas não tá morto naum ahahaha

Tdo depende da gente mesmo ..de estar levantando e fazendo desse cantinho mais movimentado, não é mesmo? :wink:

Vale a pena lembrar que nosso cantinho foi criado qdo apenas a Sukkubus era figurinha sempre presente aki, e com o tempo eu apareci e já faz mais de 2 anos que estamos por aki, as vezes aparecendo mais as vezes menos ...mas sempre de olho :lol:

Conto mto com a ajuda das meninas que estão mais presentes agora para postar tb, trazer coisas novas, levantar questões e até mesmo ajudar com artigos, dicas e talz !!!

Quem quiser trocar idéias pode me add no msn sem problemas, mas não para sermos um grupinho só de meninas, mas sim para contribuir com essa família que é o Under :mrgreen:

----------


## RafaelMonteiro

Concordo com a Bios, acho que vcs deveriam se integrar e parar com essa tentativa de criar um "clube da luluzinha" hehehe

abracos,
Rafael Monteiro 
Uplink Tecnologia

----------


## Sukkubus

> Oi Meninas :-D
> 
> Sobre as LinuxChix não quero opinar mto pois não acho certo ficar falando mal ... mto menos falar que não se deve esperar muito delas.... Acho que tem lugar pra todo mundo nesta área e até mesmo chega a faltar mulheres contribuindo para o mundo linux.
> 
> Sem levantar bandeiras, mas acho que ao invés de nos isolarmos devemos nos intregrar com os meninos, ninguém trabalha a vida toda em ambiente so de mulher ....então pq esse preconceito?? 
> 
> Agora sobre o UnderGirls .... realmente está parado ... devido a diversas coisas .... mas não tá morto naum ahahaha
> 
> Tdo depende da gente mesmo ..de estar levantando e fazendo desse cantinho mais movimentado, não é mesmo? :wink:
> ...


É, nem tinha percebido o tempo que já se passou... agora sou bem sumida...  :Wink: 

Bios, vamos ver se já na segunda começamos a tratar de colocar em prática as nossas idéias!

----------


## rowdy

Ola Girls,

Eu admiraria muito mulheres trabalhando conosco na area de Sistemas UNIX em geral, nao precisamente em Linux. Eu nao concordo com a iniciativa de se isolar em um grupo feminino, se juntem a nos, facam perguntas, nos teremos o prazer de ajuda-las, assim como voces podem nos ajudar, nunca sabemos demais, nunca sabemos de menos. 

Bios e Sukkubus sao exemplos para voces, olhem que as mesmas nao sao isoladas. Entao, se juntem a nos, acho que tanto pela parte masculina como feminino, nao deveria haver a isolacao, assim nunca chegaremos a um conscenso de estudos e nivel.

Eu particularmente, disponho do meu msn: [email protected] para ajudar qualquer pessoa, independente de ser mulher ou nao, se for ao meu alcance, assim que nos cresceremos. Eu tenho uma habilidade maior com sistema FreeBSD, mas nao deixo de lado, de saber sobre as novidades no mundo linux, entao, discussoes sao sempre bem-vindas. 

Abracao para os manos, e um beijo para as meninas. Torco para voces selarem uma uniao conosco neste vasto mundo do codigo aberto.

Obrigado!  :Smile:

----------


## Sukkubus

> Bios e Sukkubus sao exemplos para voces, olhem que as mesmas nao sao isoladas. Entao, se juntem a nos, acho que tanto pela parte masculina como feminino, nao deveria haver a isolacao, assim nunca chegaremos a um conscenso de estudos e nivel.


Ultimamente, estamos sim... hehehe, mas não por nossa culpa e sim por diversos motivos que ocupam demais o nosso tempo.

Até estamos pensando em começar novamente os nossos artigos, mas ainda não temos uma data... só espero que seja logo.

:wink:

----------


## rowdy

UnixGirls,

Eu ficaria honrado de seguir um tutorial de vocês, eu gostaria de ver homens e mulheres lado-a-lado nesse mundo tão imenso. Se eu puder ajudá-las de alguma forma, estarei aqui hoje e sempre!  :Smile:

----------

